# 3rd time lucky!!!



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi there!!

Im just about to start my 3rd attempt with DI. I went to the clinic yesterday for a follie scan and I have one on the right at about 17mm, i'm on day 9 at the moment, going back on day 10 for another scan.

Ive just started using those awful OPK's (I dont get on with them at all!!!), hence going for scans every day!!!

Im hoping to have my insemination at the end of this week - if all goes to plan!! Then onto the dreaded 2ww.

Hope to catch up with some of my cycle buddies soon!

 Love Jules xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Good luck Jules,

If you have ET friday we can be in the 2ww together, i have my ET on Friday.

Will have my fingers x x x x for you that your scan goes well.

Mel

x x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TO Jules & Mel !!

Fingers & legs Crossed for Friday

Amanda x x x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for all your support - I need it!!!! 

Love Jules xxxxxxxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Mel, I just heard from Jo about all your fertilised eggs - what fantastic news!!!!

I am sending you so much baby dust to you - it's just gonna work!!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow, I think we will be on the 2ww together.

Lots of love 


Jules xxx


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Good luck Jules and Mel for Friday!

Best wishes and babydust floating around the ET room. 

love oonagh x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Good luck Jules and Mel. I feel really positive for you both. 

Baby dust sprinkles over you both. 

Take care xxxxx J.


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Just thought I'd update you, I am now officially on the 2ww!! Today is day 10, I went along for a scan and my follie has got to 22mm, and I have all the symptoms of ovulation - I don't get on very well with the OPK's, so I have to go with my body and what the scans say!

So I've had one insem today and a shot of HCG, then go back tomorrow morning for another insem.

Surely, we have hit the nail on the head this time!! 

How did it go today Mel - I was thinking about you!!


----------

